

A startup provides the best way ever to find your work buddies - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/07/25/a-startup-provides-the-best-way-ever-to-find-your-work-buddies/

======
zkinion
This is getting out of hand.

People are reaching into the web 2.0 hat, drawing out some features or another
niche they can build a "social networking site" around.

